# Setup A WiFi Coonection @ Home



## anish_sha (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Everyone

Im planning to take DATAONE Broadband at my home...i want to use it inside my home and at my out house with laptops which have Wi-Fi connectivity..ie i want the connectivity with in a half a KM radius...im new to networking..can any help me to setup a network and also guide me which brand and the exact model of WiFIi router i have to buy, Also tell me if i Have WiFi router, i have to buy that BSNL's MODEM  or whether just this router is enough..??pls Help me...


Rgrds
Sha


----------



## Pathik (Jul 8, 2006)

i think that 4 jus 2 laps u dont need ny common access point..... The router/card ll do


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 9, 2006)

take a type II modem from dataone for about 1800 it will act as wireles router


----------



## nil_3 (Jul 9, 2006)

Or you may purchase a Wi-Fi modem from D-Link(you may have to wait for long period to obtain a Type-II modem from BSNL because of their poor supply; this is my personal experience).


----------



## anish_sha (Jul 9, 2006)

How much will it cost? and if i buy a Dlink WiFi Modem, whthr i have to get the modem from BSNL?


----------



## nil_3 (Jul 10, 2006)

anish_sha said:
			
		

> How much will it cost? and if i buy a Dlink WiFi Modem, whthr i have to get the modem from BSNL?



Please visit your nearby hardware store to enquire about the current price of D-Link modem.
In your DataOne application form there was an option whether you arrange for your own modem or it will be supplied by BSNL. If you opted for the first one then there is no problem. Otherwise contact with BSNL before purchasing D-Link.


----------



## anish_sha (Jul 11, 2006)

hi,
can anyone make it clear for me, if i buy dlink wifi modem, can i be able to access internet to my laptops at home(ie abt 300mtr radius,indoor)..is it needed to add any other component for it??


----------



## LordDJ (Jul 12, 2006)

BSNL offers a DSL connection. Along with the connection you'll get a DSL mode/splitter. The access should be Ethernet. For mobility access you can connect this Ethernet output to a WiFi router. A NetGear one shoud cost you abt Rs 2500. Without much obstruction you ought to get decent range of 200+ metres.

On another note see if your area has the Airtel DSL connection. It's pretty cheap and fast too.


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 12, 2006)

i suggest u to get a modem from bsnl @1800 plus rupees 250 as installion.they will install the modem  themselves and u do not need to bother.else if u get the modem grom outside u need to install it ur self.


----------

